# lip balms and lotions



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone have recipes for lip balms ,lotions or lotion bars?


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

I make a face lotion/lip balm out of vitamin E and coconut oil. I use the lotion on my forehead and sides of eyes only but so far works great. And it's great as a lip balm but only if kept cool enough to stay solid. Right now being winter we keep the house at 65 degrees and it feels oh so nice and cool when put on. In summer when it gets over 80 it turns to liquid tho. It can be kept in the fridge to avoid melting. I've seen on Pinterest that lip balm can be made with vasoline and cool aide. Not sure that sounds like something I'd want put on my lips tho. Lol


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Balm of Gilead is literally the best ointment/salve I have ever used. Friend, Unswydd, made it for me. Here is her post on Bushcraft USA and another guy's pics of how to do it.
http://bushcraftusa.com/forum/showthread.php/23259-Burn-and-Balm-of-Gilead?highlight=unswydd 
http://bushcraftusa.com/forum/showthread.php/9288-Cottonwood-bud-salve


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Is there any difference between the formula for lip balm and lotion bars? I'd like to try making both.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Usually just the container size & type, Belldandy.

Lotions: http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/lotionmaking.html

Salves & Balms: http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/salvemaking.html


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

MLF, your balms. Lotions links refreshing. I am alergic to aloe, it is so hard to find lotions, body was, shampoo withou aloe. I'll be trying some of these.


----------

